# new to site



## amcs (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to the site and you dont know what a relief it is to find this site after years of searching!!!! I am in a long term relationship (8yrs) and we have been planning for a child for years, problem being we dont know where to start!!
I am reading through the threads and I am finding the information and experience of you all really interesting and exciting, plus positive as i think we were about to give up.
A..x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi A

Welcome to the site, its been a great source of information and support for us over the last 2yrs since we joined and was brilliant for info when going thro treatment and lovely to hear everyones experiences, where abouts are you guys and have you looked at any clinics or anything yet, we had our treatment at the london womens clinic!!  Good luck for your journey!!

Maggie
xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi A,

Welcome to the site, it really is a great source of support and info. I hope it can help you get started on your journey. So glad you are not giving up!!

Emma x


----------

